
Ask HN: How to break down team Silos - hiven
Hello,<p>I work in a business where there is poor communication between teams and departments. It’s also a complex organisation which takes time to understand.<p>Has anyone experienced any effective methods or initiatives to help break this down and bridge the gap to ultimately improve business performance?
======
sarcasmatwork
Sounds like a lack of leadership.... This is a huge topic, and with little
info its hard to recommend anything.

Daily Stand-Up's? [https://sprint.ly/blog/scrum-meeting-best-
practices/](https://sprint.ly/blog/scrum-meeting-best-practices/)

